# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Спам в первом полугодии 2009: обзор от Лаборатории Касперского

## SDA

«Лаборатория Касперского» представила отчет о спам-активности в Рунете в первом полугодии 2009 года.

Экономический кризис не сказался на объемах рассылаемого спама. Его доля в почтовом трафике в среднем составила 85,5%, что незначительно отличается от аналогичного показателя первого полугодия 2008 года. Вредоносные вложения содержались в 0,3% спамовых писем.

Хотя на количество спама глобальный финансовый кризис не повлиял, существенно изменилось соотношение тематик незапрошенной рассылки. В первую очередь, это коснулось саморекламы спамеров, процент которой достиг рекордной отметки в 16,6%. В то же время суммарная доля спама с предложениями товаров и услуг реального сектора экономики снизилась на 10% и в целом составила около 35% всего спама. По сравнению с аналогичным периодом прошлого года в спаме стало меньше предложений от туристических и образовательных фирм, рекламы различных товаров и услуг. В первом полугодии 2008 года (то есть до кризиса) на подобную рекламу пришлось около 45%.

В гораздо меньшей степени кризис отразился на остальных 65% спама, которые охватывают предложения теневых структур экономики, а также вредоносный и мошеннический спам. Причины этого ясны: во-первых, спам для представителей криминализированных структур — это наиболее безопасный способ найти клиентов (в силу его анонимности). Во-вторых, без спама некоторые виды мошенничества (например, фишинг) просто не могут существовать, так как спам является одной из составляющих схемы аферы. Кроме того, многие криминальные IT-структуры имеют собственные ботнеты и мощности для рассылки спама, то есть затраты на спам будут для них минимальны.

Тематические рубрики спама, лидировавшие в первой половине 2009 года: «Медикаменты; товары/услуги для здоровья» (22,1%), реклама спамерских услуг (16,6%), «Спам "для взрослых"» (11%), «Образование» (10,4%), «Реплики элитных товаров» (7,4%).

Отрадно, что, вопреки прогнозам, доля фишинговых писем в почте снизилась: ссылки на фишинговые сайты находились в 0,6% писем. Как правило, фишеры стараются использовать любую «нештатную» ситуацию для выманивания у пользователей персональной информации. Однако, судя по всему, антифишинговые меры, принимаемые крупными платежными системами и банками, и общий рост интернет-грамотности пользователей ставят заслон для деятельности виртуальных мошенников.

Лидерами рейтинга стран — источников спама пока остались Россия (11%) и США (10%), но не исключено, что во втором полугодии их потеснят: число спам-сообщений, рассылаемых из этих стран, сокращается. Так, во втором полугодии 2008 из России рассылалось 22% спама, а в первом полугодии 2009 — 11%. К июню доля спама, рассылаемого из России, сократилась до 8%. Однако борьба со спамом в России еще не настолько успешна, чтобы можно было прогнозировать дальнейшее сокращение исходящих из страны потоков спама. Скорее всего, доля спама, рассылаемого из России, стабилизируется на уровне 8-10% от всего спама.

На третьем месте в рейтинге — Бразилия (8%). Больше спама стало рассылаться из Индии (7%), Польши (4%), Румынии (3%) и Таиланда (3%), которые вошли в топ-лист, вытеснив из первой десятки лидеров Испанию, Италию, Германию и Украину.

В целом можно констатировать перемещение основных источников рассылки спама с Запада на Восток. Страны Азии и Латинской Америки, а также страны Восточной Европы (за исключением России), становятся все более привлекательными для спамеров, поскольку пользователи в этих странах хуже защищены от киберугроз. 
Как далеко зайдет этот процесс в перспективе, сказать пока сложно. Однако можно предположить, что в дальнейшем, когда пользователи в восточных странах научатся лучше защищать свои компьютеры, распределение зараженных машин, рассылающих спам, станет более равномерным.

С полной версией спам-отчета можно ознакомиться на сайтеhttp://www.securelist.com/ru/analysi...polugodii_2009

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

